# [gelöst]Technische Details zu Grafikkarte?

## uhai

Woher bekomme ich denn die nötigen Angaben zu meiner Grafikkarte (Trident Cyberblade i1)? So etwas wie Horiz. /Vert. Freq., Auflösungen etc zur Konfiguration des X-Servers?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Mar 22, 2008 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Woher bekomme ich denn die nötigen Angaben zu meiner Grafikkarte (Trident Cyberblade i1)? So etwas wie Horiz. /Vert. Freq., Auflösungen etc zur Konfiguration des X-Servers?
> 
> uhai

 

lshw & lspci

mit der ausgabe wirst du aber nicht glücklich werden   :Wink: 

```
lshw
```

```
lspci -vv
```

vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch was anderes ...

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Woher bekomme ich denn die nötigen Angaben zu meiner Grafikkarte (Trident Cyberblade i1)? So etwas wie Horiz. /Vert. Freq., Auflösungen etc zur Konfiguration des X-Servers?
> 
> uhai

 

schau mal hier:

http://www.computing.net/unix/wwwboard/forum/1167.html

da gibt es ein paar beispiel X configurationen.

----------

## Josef.95

Der Herr Knopper hat da ein sehr nützliches Tool zur Verfügung gestellt.

```
$ eix -I knoppix

[I] sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix

     Available versions:  0.6

     Installed versions:  0.6(02:50:29 29.02.2008)

     Homepage:            http://www.knopper.net

     Description:         Program to automatically probe a monitor for information
```

```
# ddcxinfo-knoppix

syntax: ddcxinfo-knoppix [-hsync] [-vsync] [-modelines] [-monitor] [-modes] [-firstmode 1024x768]
```

Beispiel:

```
# ddcxinfo-knoppix -monitor

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName      "VSC"

        ModelName       "VSCe41b"

        HorizSync 30 - 82 # DDC-probed

        VertRefresh 50 - 75 # DDC-probed
```

Auszug!, Modlines werden auch mit ausgegeben.

MfG

josef.95

----------

